# Post pictures of your car here



## cement (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's mine:


----------



## Dleg (Apr 15, 2009)

Is that your car, cement?


----------



## Sschell (Apr 15, 2009)

So you decided to stop taking your medication again I see....


----------



## SSmith (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd love to prove a negative. It's just a wee bit hard to do.



cement said:


> Here's mine:


----------



## cement (Apr 15, 2009)

SSmith said:


> I'd love to prove a negative. It's just a wee bit hard to do.


no cash for you!


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2009)

Ferrorschug?


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2009)

"Bugseratti"


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 17, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> "Bugse rattrri rrari"


Fixed it. Those bear claws have (Ferrari) Testarossa written all over them.


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Fixed it. Those bear claws have (Ferrari) Testarossa written all over them.


That leaves out the Porsche whale-tail though.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 18, 2009)

Supe said:


> That leaves out the Porsche whale-tail though.


Bugs-errari-arrera

There we go.


----------



## civengPE (Apr 18, 2009)

Here is a picture of my Wife's car. She kept forgetting where she parked it at the mall. She doesn't have that problem anymore. She just looks for the large crowd of men.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks like that 'car' needs to be waxed.


----------



## PE-ness (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's my current mode of transportation:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 21, 2009)

Man, those kits were the shizzit bak in the mid-late eighties. That's either an old pic or a rare finished kit kept in good condition.

I have to admit that I didn't like that kit, but I was eyeing the 3" wider 'Mulholland' fenders for my 66 bug back in the day.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 21, 2009)

^The Fiero based kits were pretty popular back then too. I always got a kick out of the idea of something that looked like a Testarossa with a Pontiac 4-popper in it. The kit I always wanted to do was the Corvette based Daytona Spyder.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 21, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^The Fiero based kits were pretty popular back then too. I always got a kick out of the idea of something that looked like a Testarossa with a Pontiac 4-popper in it. The kit I always wanted to do was the Corvette based Daytona Spyder.


only because you thought Crockett was the cat's pajamas.

I couldn't understand why would anyone wreck a corvette by making it look like a Ferarri?

For VW kits I always liked the Bradley GT

remember the "Rolls" treatment for the bugs?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 21, 2009)

^ The only Corvette I would have sacrificed like that would be a '73-'81. Those 5mph bumpers sucked out loud.

I had a friend with a Bradley kit. That thing was a blast. There was also a bug in the neighborhood with the Rolls front end and a fake Continental kit.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 21, 2009)

I with Flyer on this one, MA. Anyone who takes a 74-75 roadster and converts it to a Daytona knock-off deserves and Obama-esque stimulus. Those 74-81 Vette's sucked the big one. nasty, nasty cars. My uncle had a 79, and it was horrid to drive.

There was a McBurney Coachcraft with the interior conversion and four speed on ebay a couple of days ago.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 21, 2009)

I think you guys are too harsh on the mid to late 70's/early 80's cars. Personally I like the '80-'81 nose.

IMHO The sylists did a pretty good job with the constrints they had to work with. You need to remember that those were the smog/gas crunch years and factory "performance" was not politically correct.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 21, 2009)

^I remember what they had to deal with back then. That bumper rule messed up the fronts of a LOT of cars.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 21, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> I think you guys are too harsh on the mid to late 70's/early 80's cars. Personally I like the '80-'81 nose.
> IMHO The sylists did a pretty good job with the constrints they had to work with. You need to remember that those were the smog/gas crunch years and factory "performance" was not politically correct.


Well, they got hit with a triple whammy, really: safety, emissions, and fuel economy. Then a bad recession in 73-74 due to the Arab oil embargo, so, yeah, performance and styling were pretty low on the list. Chrysler and Ford came very, very close to going bankrupt during those years.

So, they did the best they could, but the results still sucked. I mean, my uncle's 'vette had 180hp. I have a Maxx that has 40 more hp, and could run rings around it handling-wise.

We live in an unprecedented era of performance right now. We really do.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 21, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> So, they did the best they could, but the results still sucked. I mean, my uncle's 'vette had 180hp.
> I have a Maxx that has 40 more hp, and could run rings around it handling-wise.


True but how much cash and effort would be required to get 300-400+ HP out of that 350? Then put your Maxx up against it.

As far as handling, you would have hoped that 20 years brought some improvements and I'd actually like to see the difference on a skid

pad. those cars were underpowered thanks ot the smog limitations, but I thought they handled great on dry pavement. Tire improvement has a lot to do with it too.

Stock late 60's and early 70's muscle had some relatively embarrassing 1/4 mile times because they couldn't hook up.



> We live in an unprecedented era of performance right now. We really do.


True again, I find it kind of amazing how many real performance options a new car buyer has these days.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 21, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> True but how much cash and effort would be required to get 300-400+ HP out of that 350? Then put your Maxx up against it.


Yeah, but themn yu're comparing apples and oranges. Stock vs stock, I say. Plus, it'd be less hassle just to buy something used with that sort of hp if I wanted it. Like a SN-95 Cobra or LS-1 Camaro/TransAm.



MA_PE said:


> Stock late 60's and early 70's muscle had some relatively embarrassing 1/4 mile times because they couldn't hook up.


Ain't that the truth.



MA_PE said:


> True again, I find it kind of amazing how many real performance options a new car buyer has these days.


Shoot, even a lot of used stuff has good HP and is cheap. Chargers, 300Cs, CTS-vs, Mustangs, GTOs...


----------

